# messy babies



## new rat mom (9 mo ago)

anyone got any good ideas about what i can put around the cage bottom to keep bedding in cage and not all over?


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

I usually lay an old towel down under the cage for easy clean up but I suppose you could try taping or zip tying cardboard to the lower sides of the cage to keep the bedding from falling out all together? Maybe someone else has a better solution. Hope this helps at least a little.


----------



## rukia1988 (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought wood canvas at our local craft store. 4 in a pack for 5.00 and cut them in half and stuck them to the cage. It works ok....but I made them too short or I put too much bedding in last time. I'm almost considering fleece....I so tired of the mess....a few of mine use the litter boxes and I might be able to train them better if I have just fleece....it's just a hassle everytime....more laundry....bleh


----------

